# Engine swap, 250 6 cyl to 400 8 cyl



## Braveheart61 (Aug 16, 2009)

I own a 1970 Pontiac Tempest T-37. The vehicle originally came with a 250 cubic inch engine with a M300 automatic transmission. I am in the process of upgrading the vehicle to a 1970 Pontiac 400 cubic inch engine mated with a T-5 manual 5 speed transmission. Where would I find an illustration of the motor mount positioning. Thank you for assistance.


----------

